

Ask HN: How to offer equity to a marketer? - mstefff

Hey,<p>I've been having an surprising amount of difficulty get any decent coverage for a financial web-app of mine; an app I think people interested in finance and investing would love using. Because of the type of app it is, I feel like paid advertising is a poor approach for it. I've been considering offering some equity to someone who is an experienced internet marketer - someone who can get writers, and bloggers to provide good coverage.<p>My question is, how would you go about offering the equity to someone? I couldn't give it away and hope the person will be successful, and I can't have them do the work and hope I'm satisfied enough to give them a share, etc. So what is the appropriate process here?<p>Thanks
======
fbailey
In a similar process ( but not only focused on marketing) I did a consulting
job for a startup ( mostly focused on concept and social design) and joined
the team after some time.

The basic thing is you can't be 100% sure, it won't work without some trust. I
get shares depending on the success, first 7% after relaunch, next 5 % after
10.000 user and so on I think something like this might work in your case...

